# ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October kommen



## DKK007 (14. März 2016)

AMD will die ersten neuen ZEN-CPUs für den AM4-Sockel im October bringen. Der 8 Kerner soll eine TDP haben, was fast 50W weniger als beim i7-5960X von Intel sind. Leistungsmäßig sieht AMD die CPU auf der höhhe von Haswell-E und Broadwell-E, hätte aber mal einen deutlichen Effizienzvorteil. Denn trotz einer FinFet14nm-Fertigung wie bei ZEN wird auch der Achtkerner bei Broadwell-E eine DTP von 140W haben.


Quelle: 'AMD Zen Summit Ridge CPU's komen in oktober'
     | Hardware.Info Nederland


----------



## Eckism (14. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt. Dann kann AMD ja locker 30% teurer verkaufen als Intel, bei den ganzen Stromsparfüchsen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*

Dann ist es wohl an der Zeit, AMD Aktien zu kaufen. Das klingt sehr vielversprechend


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (14. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*

Performance von Haswell-E / Broadwell-E aber ca 1/3 weniger Verbrauch? Hört sich irgendwie  zu schön an um wahr zu sein…


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*

Denke ich mir irgendwie auch, wobei es AMD wirklich sehr zu wünschen wäre. Zen muss nämlich vermutlich wieder ein halbes Jahrzehnt gegen Intel antreten (mit AMDs Forschungsbudget gehts nunmal nicht wirklich schneller).

Würde das aber stimmen, könnte AMD Intels Mittelklasse mehr oder weniger pulverisieren - so ein 4- oder 6-Kerner im Preisbereich der i5- und i7-CPUs...


----------



## flx23 (14. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Performance von Haswell-E / Broadwell-E aber ca 1/3 weniger Verbrauch? Hört sich irgendwie  zu schön an um wahr zu sein…



klingt wirklich fast zu schön  aber ich lass mich mal überraschen.  wunder gibt es immer wieder


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*

das bezieht sich alles auf den Artikel

AMD Zen 8 Core 95W Summit Ridge CPUs Launching In October - Already Going Through Validation

und soweit ich sehen kann, is das alles nur Spekulatius

oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## mgiceman311 (14. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*

Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann is das Teil gekauft...


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Denke ich mir irgendwie auch, wobei es AMD wirklich sehr zu wünschen wäre. Zen muss nämlich vermutlich wieder ein halbes Jahrzehnt gegen Intel antreten (mit AMDs Forschungsbudget gehts nunmal nicht wirklich schneller).



Intel hat ja auch nur noch 5-10% mehr Pro Generation und muss immer öfter nen refresh dazwischen schieben. Wenn ZEN von Anfang an mithalten kann, was bei Bulldozer ja nicht der Fall war, sollte es recht gut gehen. Muss ja immer nur etwas schneller werden. 
Ich  bin ja mal auf den Quadcore gespannt. Sollte ja so etwas wie die Xeons werden, nur hoffentlich mit Multi und verlötet.


----------



## michelthemaster (14. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*



Eckism schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mal gespannt. Dann kann AMD ja locker 30% teurer verkaufen als Intel, bei den ganzen Stromsparfüchsen.



Du wirst sehen... Auf einmal interessiert es niemanden mehr, dass dann (sollte es wirklich so kommen) die Intels mehr verbrauchen. So geschehen schon oft bei Nvidia Karten, die dann doch deutlich mehr als die Konkurrenz (TERMI) geschluckt haben. So etwas nennt man dann Pseudo-Argument. Aber hoffen wir, dass AMD gute Produkte auch in guten Mengen für einen guten Preis verkaufen kann, dann nämlich gibt es wieder so etwas wie Wettbewerb, was vorteilhaft für den gesamten Markt ist.

Grüße

Micha

PS: Ich würde mir diesmal sogar sehr gerne ein 16-Kerner Opteron System zusammen bauen... Ganz einfach weil ich kann und will


----------



## Kinguin (14. März 2016)

Ich will es mit eigenen Augen sehen,sonst glaube ich gar nichts


----------



## nonamez78 (14. März 2016)

Eigentlich echt schade, aber die Aussage "AMD sieht auf der Höhe von" hatten wir auch schon beim Bulldozer und danach war es eine Planierraupe für die Stromkosten als für die Rechenpower.
Dennoch, hoffentlich klappt das um dem ganzen Treiben wieder etwas mehr Druck zu verleihen. Intel vorne ist "okay", aber ganz allein macht keinen Spaß .


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Klingt vielversprechend. Nun bitte auch die Erwartungen halbwegs erfüllen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich will es mit eigenen Augen sehen,sonst glaube ich gar nichts



Vor allem wenn es so utopische Dinge sind wie "so schnell wie Haswell-E bei 30% weniger Verbrauch".
Da müsste AMD die Leistung vom FX mal locker verdoppelt haben und dabei noch wesentlich sparsamer geworden sein.

Wenns wirklich so kommen sollte freue ich mich auf einen anständigen Kampf aber ganz ehrlich ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher dass der Osterhase existiert als dass diese Daten stimmen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. März 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn es so utopische Dinge sind wie "so schnell wie Haswell-E bei 30% weniger Verbrauch".
> Da müsste AMD die Leistung vom FX mal locker verdoppelt haben und dabei noch wesentlich sparsamer geworden sein.
> 
> Wenns wirklich so kommen sollte freue ich mich auf einen anständigen Kampf aber ganz ehrlich ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher dass der Osterhase existiert als dass diese Daten stimmen.



das 30% schneller bezieht sich glaub auf die IPC

und der Verbrauch von 95W auf das reale Verhalten

wenn Zen dafür aber auf 2,5 GHz oder so laufen müsste wäre da nix mit schneller ^^


----------



## SimonG (14. März 2016)

Als Quelle wird "ein Forennutzer" genannt, der "mehr zu wissen scheint". Das weckt nicht gerade mein Vertrauen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2016)

Der angepeilte 5960X ist im (PCGH-)Anwendungsindex rund doppelt so schnell wie ein FX-8370 - bei einem GHz weniger Takt und etwa gleichem Verbrauch.
Man müsste um einen Gleichstand zu erringen die IPC um 70-100% steigern (wenn man die 4 GHz hält) und dabei gleichzeitig noch den Verbrauch um 30% senken.
Wie gesagt das ist ein schöner Wunschtraum aber völlig unrealistisch.

Wenn wirklich 30 oder gar 40% IPC drin sind kann man wenigstens (besonders in hochthreadigen Anwendungen) mit nem 8er ZEN mit 4-Kern Haswells/Skylakes ernsthaft konkurrieren oder diese schlagen. Ich sehe wirklich das aktuelle High-End Segment von Intel nicht in Gefahr. Leider.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2016)

In ein paar Monaten wissen wir sicher mehr.


----------



## Homerclon (14. März 2016)

40% höhere IPC wurde ja schon von AMD genannt, aber nicht ausgehend vom FX-x300.
Sondern von der Excavator-Ausbaustufe, die bereits >20% schneller arbeiten soll als die Piledriver-Stufe in den FX-x300-Modellen (Excavator SuperPi-Benchmark-Werte).

Aber ich glaube auch nicht das die Leistung von Haswell-E / Broadwell-E bei gleichzeitig 30% geringerer Leistungsaufnahme erreicht wird, bevor ich keine unabhängige Tests gesehen habe.
Wie schon genannt wurde, das klingt zu schön zum Wahr zu sein. Erwarte ich von Zen auch gar nicht, wenn wieder aufgeschlossen wird um Konkurrenzfähig zu sein, ist meine Erwartung schon erfüllt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. März 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der angepeilte 5960X ist im (PCGH-)Anwendungsindex rund doppelt so schnell wie ein FX-8370 - bei einem GHz weniger Takt und etwa gleichem Verbrauch.
> Man müsste um einen Gleichstand zu erringen die IPC um 70-100% steigern (wenn man die 4 GHz hält) und dabei gleichzeitig noch den Verbrauch um 30% senken.
> Wie gesagt das ist ein schöner Wunschtraum aber völlig unrealistisch.
> 
> Wenn wirklich 30 oder gar 40% IPC drin sind kann man wenigstens (besonders in hochthreadigen Anwendungen) mit nem 8er ZEN mit 4-Kern Haswells/Skylakes ernsthaft konkurrieren oder diese schlagen. Ich sehe wirklich das aktuelle High-End Segment von Intel nicht in Gefahr. Leider.



Aber was wäre denn dann für die potentiellen Aufrüster das ausschlaggebende Kaufargument pro Zen+AM4 gegenüber einem i7-6700 (K)+Z170 oder Xeon1230V5+C236/C232?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2016)

Evtl eine besser ausgestattete Plattform oder schlichtweg wie so oft bei AMD der Preis.
Oder das Ding ist wirklich etwas schneller, dann eben die Performance. Man wird sehen.


----------



## mgiceman311 (14. März 2016)

Klar, man muss erstmal abwarten ob das wirklich in der Tat so sein wird...aber AMD hat damals auch gezeigt, das Sie gute CPU´s zusammenbasteln können...--->Athlon 64<--- ...der hat mit dem Pentium 4 den Boden gewischt... (Gamingleistung) bei weniger Takt (mein guter oller 3800+) man kann also nur hoffen und AMD die Daumen drücken, sonst sieht es ganz finster aus, obwohl es besser wäre das die Sonne scheint...


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2016)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> Athlon 64<--- ...der hat mit dem Pentium 4 den Boden gewischt... (Gamingleistung) bei weniger Takt (mein guter oller 3800+)



Das schlimme daran ist, dass ein P4 EE955 mit einem AthlonX2 6400+ damals noch eher mithalten konnte in Spielen als es heute ein FX gegen einen Skylake kann. 
Im "Spiele-Index" erreichte AMD damals 20,4 Punkte gegenüber 15,1 Punkten des Pentium4, also rund 35% Vorsprung. Beim aktuellen Index liegt der 6700er Skylake über 40% vorm dicksten FX8000. 

Immerhin ist der FX deutlich günstiger, beim gleich teuren Intel-Äquivalent ist der Vorsprung entsprechend geringer.


----------



## rabe08 (14. März 2016)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt. Habe mir letztes Frühjahr einen neuen AMD-Rechner aufgebaut (ich wollte unbedingt mal wieder einen AMD haben, der guten alten Zeiten wegen. Habe es aufgrund meiner Nutzung, eher ältere Spiele und Programmierung, nicht bereut).

Falls AMD zu Haswell aufschließen kann, wäre dann natürlich ein Upgrade fällig.


----------



## mad-onion (14. März 2016)

Tja, genau wegen sowas hätte ich gerne einen Presseausweis.. 

die "bis zu" 40% Mehrleistung von denen "offiziell" die Rede ist, beziehen sich allerdings auf das Kaveri-Refresh, welches wiederum eine gering höhere IPC als die AM3+ FX CPUs haben.
Gehen wir mal vom aktuellen Leistungsindex der PCGH aus, basierend auf der schnellsten AMD CPU, dem FX9590 mit 4,7 GHz (5GHz Turbo), so würde ein Zen-basierter 8-Kerner mit den 
gleichen Taktraten bei +40% im Overall-Segment zwischen dem I7 4960X und dem I7 5820k landen. Beide I7 haben je 6 Kerne / 12 Threads mit 3,3 bis 4,0 GHz samt HyperThreading, 
ein I7 6700K mit 4c/8t, 4,0-4,2 GHz wäre  mindestens 5% schneller.  Also auf den 6700K bezogen bräuchte AMD selbst im Optimalfall (volle 40% Mehrleistung) 700-800MHz mehr um 5% weniger zu leisten. 
Und das bei +4W TDP für AMD, nebst der Tatsache dass hier 8 Kerne(AMD)  gegen 4 mit HT (Intel) antreten.

Das zeigt also einerseits wie meilenweit Intel AMD schon davongelaufen ist, aber auch dass ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen nicht stattfinden wird. so sehr ich es AMD auch wünschen würde. 
Um gleich zu ziehen bräuchte AMD nochmal mindestens 20-25% IPC on Top auf die vorhergesagten 40% drauf. Da Zen ja eine Plattform ist, die ständig weiterentwickelt und verbessert 
werden soll, kann man zwar davon ausgehen, dass eine weitere Steigerung der IPC möglich wäre, jedoch halte ich +20% im Laufe der Jahre für eher unwahrscheinlich.  
Letztendlich wird das Preisleistungsverhältnis bestimmen, wonach der Kunde eher greift. Und das erfahren wir frühestens in 7 Monaten.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Na, es hieß, dass AMD +40% IPC drauflegt, wohl auf Excavator. Der hat schon eine höhere IPC als Piledriver...

Dann hat er wieder 8 echte Kerne und nicht diesen CMT-Schrott, dazu dann noch SMT. Da dürfte zumindest der 8-Kerner dann deutlich vor den 5820K/5930Ks liegen... Schließlich bringen alle Kerne 100% und nicht pro Modul Kern 1 100% und Kern 2 abhängig des ersten Kerns höchstens 80%... 

Soooo weit ist Intel AMD nun auch nicht davon gerannt. Der 8350 hat ja schon eine Anwendungsleistung, die mit einem i7 der SandyBridge-Generation vergleichbar ist.
+40% und dann noch SMT... Dürfte sich sehr positiv auswirken. 

Letztlich ist auch alles nur Spekulatius... Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt. Den 5820K sollte AMD mit Zen schon mindestens knacken, alles andere wäre mit 8 Kernen und SMT peinlich. Wenn AMD den 5960X knackt oder sogar drüber liegt, hat AMD einen echt guten Job gemacht (und sollte ihn sich entsprechend bezahlen lassen!).


----------



## Oromis16 (14. März 2016)

OT: Lasst mal den Übersetzer weg, man versteht erstaunlich viel Niederländisch 

@Topic: Pünktlich zum Geburtstag, na dann weiß ich wenigstens was ich mir wünsche 
(Sagste Zen - bekommste Steine. Sagste Summit Ridge - bekommste nen Bergsteigkurs. Das ist noch verbesserungswürdig ^^ )

Die wichtige Frage ist: Was passiert mit Keller, wenn Zen auch nur in irgendeinem SC Benchmark schneller ist als Intel? Da kommen dann so Angebote wie "arbeite für uns und wir kaufen dir eine Stadt und nennen sie Kellertown"


----------



## Tamagothi (14. März 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der angepeilte 5960X ist im (PCGH-)Anwendungsindex rund doppelt so schnell wie ein FX-8370 - bei einem GHz weniger Takt und etwa gleichem Verbrauch.
> Man müsste um einen Gleichstand zu erringen die IPC um 70-100% steigern (wenn man die 4 GHz hält) und dabei gleichzeitig noch den Verbrauch um 30% senken.
> Wie gesagt das ist ein schöner Wunschtraum aber völlig unrealistisch.
> 
> Wenn wirklich 30 oder gar 40% IPC drin sind kann man wenigstens (besonders in hochthreadigen Anwendungen) mit nem 8er ZEN mit 4-Kern Haswells/Skylakes ernsthaft konkurrieren oder diese schlagen. Ich sehe wirklich das aktuelle High-End Segment von Intel nicht in Gefahr. Leider.



Wenn du dich auf DX11 beziehst hast du teilweise recht. Unter DX12 sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2016)

Ich bezog mich auf Anwendungen, denn dafür ist ein 5960X gemacht. Spiele standen nicht zur Diskussion.
Aber selbst da ändert es nichts an der CPU-Leistung. DX12 verbraucht zwar weniger Ressopurcen als DX11, ändert aber an der zu Grunde liegenden CPU-Leistung rein gar nichts (es verschiebt nur den Zeitpunkt wo die eine CPU zu langsam für Spiele ist nach hinten, macht diese aber nicht schneller) - und davon angesehen funktioniert DX12 auf jeder entsprechenden CPU gleich, egal ob AMD oder Intel draufsteht - der Abstand beider CPUs bleibt so lange kein Grafiklimit besteht der gleiche.


----------



## Der_Strumpf (15. März 2016)

Ein Freund von mir arbeitet in der Entwicklungsabteilung eines großen deutschen Autoherstellers und dort bekommt er immer sehr frühzeitig Engineering Samples in die Finger (Bis die die Peripherie drumherum entwickelt haben und das Zeug auf den Markt bringen ist es wiederum veraltet die fangen jetzt erst an Kepler Chips zu verbauen). Er hat zwar nicht von 30% gesprochen, aber er hat gemeint, da kann sich Intel warm anziehen.


----------



## Meroveus (15. März 2016)

Zeit wird es, mein letzter AMD Prozessor ist schon eine Weile her


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. März 2016)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn AMD mal wieder richtig fett Rückhandschellen im CPU-Markt verteilt, aber noch ist es recht früh, Lorbeeren zu verteilen. Wenn AMD die erwähnte Leistung bringen kann, ist das erstmal ein riesiger Schritt vorwärts und ein echter Durchbruch. Aber: 2011 hatten wir das selbe schon mal (inklusive der Wiederverwendung des "FX"-Präfixes) und die Leistung enttäuschte auf nahezu ganzer Linie. Aber auch, wenn es nicht so wird: seit 5 Jahren ist die Leistung bei Intel um ca. 25-30% gestiegen, während sie sich von 2006 (Q6600) bis 2011 (i7 2600K) ziemlich genau verdoppelt hat. (Daten aus dem computerbase.de-index) 
Wer 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann, der wird merken, dass hier etwas gehörig nicht stimmen kann, es wäre sehr untypisch, wenn sich ein Weltmarktführer auf seiner Vorreiterposition ausruht. Ich vermute, dass Intel dieses Jahr als Konter zum unbekannten Zen nochmal in die Vollen geht - und dann wird sich entscheiden, wer besser dasteht.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. März 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Zeit wird es, mein letzter AMD Prozessor ist schon eine Weile her



jo, mein letzter AMD war, der doch gute 1090T (4,2 GHz sehr gutes Modell)...aber gegen den 2600K@stock stinkt der in Sachen Gaming/MultiCore Leistung ab...


----------



## mad-onion (15. März 2016)

So oder so kommt endlich wieder Schwung in den CPU Markt. Zu Athlon XP Zeiten haben sich die beiden noch richtig angestrengt, Intel hat damals Jedes MHz aus dem P4 gequetscht, ungeachtet der TDP, weil sie Technologisch erstmal am Ende waren und nichts weiter dagegen tun konnten. An dem Punkt will ich sie wieder sehen. Unfairerweise haben sie sich dadurch zu unlauteren Methoden entschieden und die Knebelverträge mit Herstellern und  Händlern gemacht, die dann keine oder nur sehr wenige AMD-Produkte verkaufen durften, was dazu geführt hat, dass sie die höchste, jemals von der EU verhängt Strafe zahlen mussten. Wegen Monopolmißbrauchs. Das darf nicht wieder passieren, aber man sieht, welchen agressiven, von mangelndem Rechtsempfinden geprägten Kurs Intel fährt. Darum mag ich persönlich den blauen Riesen absolut nicht. Unter Spielern würde man so jemanden einen Cheater nennen und bannen..


----------



## Homerclon (15. März 2016)

Der P4 war aber auf hohe Taktraten ausgelegt, wobei das selbst gesteckte Ziel (5GHz afair, oder waren es sogar 10 GHz?), nie erreicht wurde. Eine hohe IPC war gar nicht vorgesehen.
Der P3 war noch auf eine höhere IPC ausgelegt, auf dessen Basis (bzw. den Pentium M, die auf dem P3 basierten) dann auch der Core 2 entwickelt wurde.

Der Athlon XP war auf eine hohe IPC ausgelegt.
Später bemerkte Intel  dann, dass das mit den hohen Taktraten als Ziel wohl keine so gute Idee war, und mit dem Core 2 wechselte man wieder zu einer Architektur mit hohem IPC.


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. März 2016)

Sehr wünschenswert wenn AMD das leisten könnte. Allerdings sollte man sich nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass diese CPU dann so verramscht wird wie die Bullis - unter 400€ wird so ein Schmuckstück wohl kaum angeboten werden.


----------



## mad-onion (15. März 2016)

Gerade hab ich eine Berechnung gesehen, die uns zeigt was uns erwartet, wenn die 40% Zuwachs gegenüber Excavator stimmen.
Seiner Behauptung nach kommt der Zen ganz gut weg, er berechnet die voraussichtliche Performance folgendermaßen:
Gemessen an der Cinebenchleistung, jeweils ein Kern bei gleichem Takt, reine IPC..
AMD:


Piledriver : 100% 
Steamroller: +10% (100x1,10) =110% 
Excavator: +5% (110x1.05) =115,5% 
Zen: +40% (115,5x1,40) = 161,7% 
Intel:

IvyBridge: 149,5% 
Haswell: +4,73% (149.5x1.0473) = 156,6% 
Broadwell: +6,45% (156.6x1.0645) = 166,7% 
Skylake: +4.24% (166.7x1.0424) = 173,7% 

Nach dieser Rechnung wäre also ein Zen Kern 5,6% schneller als ein Haswell Kern und etwa 5% langsamer als Broadwell, sowie 12% langsamer als ein Skylake Kern mit jeweils dem selben Takt.


----------



## mad-onion (15. März 2016)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Sehr wünschenswert wenn AMD das leisten könnte. Allerdings sollte man sich nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass diese CPU dann so verramscht wird wie die Bullis - unter 400€ wird so ein Schmuckstück wohl kaum angeboten werden.



Mag sein dass AMD ein wenig an der Preisschraube dreht, irgendwie muss man ja mal wieder aus den roten Zahlen raus, aber dass eine AMD CPU bei gleicher Leistung mehr als ein Intel Pendant kosten soll, wäre Weltpremiere.. also es ist dennoch zu erwarten, dass die jeweilige Leistungsklasse bei AMD ein paar Euro weniger kosten wird als bei intel.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (15. März 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich eine Berechnung gesehen, die uns zeigt was uns erwartet, wenn die 40% Zuwachs gegenüber Piledriver stimmen.
> Seiner Behauptung nach kommt der Zen ganz gut weg, er berechnet die voraussichtliche Performance folgendermaßen:
> Gemessen an der Cinebenchleistung, jeweils ein Kern bei gleichem Takt, reine IPC..
> AMD:
> ...



Der Takt ist das entscheidende. Wie schnell wird der Takt mal um 30% erhöht, wenn es Marketingtechnisch sinnvoll ist.  Daher ist die IPC nur zweitrangig, primär ist die TDP interessant.


----------



## mad-onion (15. März 2016)

PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Der Takt ist das entscheidende. Wie schnell wird der Takt mal um 30% erhöht, wenn es Marketingtechnisch sinnvoll ist.  Daher ist die IPC nur zweitrangig, primär ist die TDP interessant.


Wie jetzt? Der Takt ist entscheidend, die IPC zweitrangig und die TDP primär? Ich Liste das mal nach der von dir angegebenen Priorität auf:

TDP (primär) 
IPC (zweitrangig) 
Takt (entscheidend, also eigentlich auf Platz eins, aber der ist ja schon besetzt, da "primär"?) 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass Fachausdrücke schlau klingen, sollte man sie vielleicht auch schlau einsetzen, dazu sollte man jedoch deren Bedeutung kennen. 
Ansonsten kann das wie in deinem Fall ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen..  Du hast dein erstes Argument mit dem Rest deiner eignen Worte schon an die Wand gefahren... 

Wie sehr der Takt entscheidet, hat ja der FX gezeigt, schau doch nochmal in die CPU Rangliste hier bei PCGH, nehmen wir mal den FX 9590: 
4,7GHz mit 8 Kernen und gerade mal gleichauf mit einem I5 4690k (4 Kerne, kein SMT, "1,2GHZ weniger Takt")
Fazit: Eine höhere IPC ist hier der Entscheidende Faktor.

Steigert man den Takt "mal" um 30%, steigt damit auch gleichzeitig die TDP und das nicht proportional. Wenn die, wie du sagst, von primärem Interesse ist, wäre diese Maßnahme allerdings kontraproduktiv im Hinblick auf die so wichtige TDP... 
Fazit: Mit höherem Takt steigt die TDP, ebenso wie der Kühlungsbedarf, ggf. sogar die Auslastung der Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard  und die Auslastung des Netzteils, unabhängig von der Porzessorarchitektur oder deren IPC.
Das würde man in der Tat als "nachteilhaft" bezeichnen können. Wenn also die TDP so interessant ist wie du sagst, warum nimmt man dann eine höhere TDP in Kauf, denn es kommt ja auf den Takt an..?!
In der Tat wäre es "interessant", wenn neue I5 oder I7 plötzlich fiktive 125W TDP hätten, weil ja der Takt entscheidend ist!? 

Ich könnte das noch wesentlich weiter ausdehenen, aber ich denke es kann jetzt schon jeder verstehen dass du dir nicht nur selbst widersprichst, sondern auch mit dem was du eigentlich sagen wolltest, daneben liegst.


----------



## GEChun (15. März 2016)

Ich würde gerne meinen I7-5930 gegen einen gleichwertigen AMD eintauschen der dann noch zu kühlen ist...! 

Habe aber auch das Gefühl das selbst wenn die Leistung stimmt, AMD auch noch auf anderen Bereichen zurück hängt, wie z.B. PCIe 3.0
Haswell-E max. 40 Lanes und AMD Zen Max. 20 Lanes 

Bei den SATA 6GB/s Schnittstellen sieht das ähnlich Mau aus...

Zumindest wenn die Gerüchte stimmen... also so ein richtiger High End Angriff wird das glaub ich wirklich nicht... 
 .


----------



## mad-onion (15. März 2016)

nur 20 Lanes? davon lese ich gerade zum ersten Mal.. Aber selbst wenn, gibt es ja immernoch die Option, Lanes per Chipsatz anzubinden. Ich würde mich schwer wundern, wenn mit AM4 nicht DDR4, USB 3.1 PCIe 3.0, neuer Chipsatz und was sonst noch so alles dazukommt mit an Board wären.. das käme ja plattformtechnisch einem EpicFail sehr nahe...


----------



## Gamer090 (15. März 2016)

Klingt sehr schön, fast zu schön um wahr zu sein. Ich gönne AMD den Erfolg schon aber das ganze kommt mir etwas unrealistisch vor, aber abwarten.


----------



## GEChun (15. März 2016)

Nene DDR4 Support ja, USB3.1 wird kommen!
Also da ist alles, aber wie gesagt so Ausreißer bei den Lanes und SATA 6GB Schnittstellen sind angeblich auch da. 

Prozessorsockel in der Ubersicht: Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Plattformen fur AMD und Intel (216)

Haben wir hier sogar in der Tabelle auch von PCGH!


----------



## PrivateCeralion (16. März 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Der Takt ist entscheidend, die IPC zweitrangig und die TDP primär? Ich Liste das mal nach der von dir angegebenen Priorität auf:
> 
> TDP (primär)
> IPC (zweitrangig)
> ...



Nö.

Ich habe geschrieben, dass der Takt entscheidend ist.
Und ich habe geschrieben, dass die TDP interessanter als die IPC ist. 

Die Reihenfolge der 3 Wörter hast du aufgestellt, nicht ich.

Du schreibst, dass wenn man den Takt um 30% erhöht, die TDP anti proportional steigt.  Das ist falsch.  Bei kleinen Takterhöhungen steigt die TDP Proportional, bei großen exponentiell, da sich durch die Wärme der Widerstand erhöht usw.
Aber anti proportional? Google mal das Wort! Laut dir sinkt der Stromverbrauch, wenn man den Takt erhöht. 

Und ich finde den letzten Absatz von dir unter allem Niveau. 
Und nein, meine "defragmentierte Festplatte" braucht kein Update, ich habe die Vorlesungen Hardwarearchitektur und Halbleiterphysik gehört und bin meinen Wissen ganz happy.


----------



## mad-onion (16. März 2016)

Ich habe den betreffenden Post einer Korrektur unterzogen. Tatsächlich habe ich mich mit dem Begriff geirrt, gemeint war, dass die TDP mit dem Takt nicht gleichmäßig ansteigt. Die Verlustleistung steigt ab einem gewissen Punkt wesentlich schneller. Das hast du ja eben erst betätigt.  Du siehst, mir geht es genauso, wenn ich Worte nutze, deren Bedeutung eine andere als die gemeinte ist. 

Außerdem habe ich eingesehen, dass der letzte Absatz doch etwas zu scharfzüngig war, daher habe ich ihn wesentlich entschärft und bitte für diese verbale Entgleisung um Entschuldigung. das hätte ich nicht tun sollen.

Dennoch muß ich nochmal klarstellen, dass ich deinen Satz lediglich in einer Prioritätenaufzählung gegliedert habe, deren Vorgabe nunmal deinen eigenen Worte waren, daher auch nochmal das Zitat im Post. 
Außerdem war es absichtlich als Frage formuliert, wie man auch nachlesen kann. Du hast drei Kriterien aufgezählt und sie in ihrer Priorität bewertet. Normalerweise geht das so: 1. 2. 3. usw.. Deinen Worten nach war es aber 1. 1. 2. ?! Daher die Fragestellung.

Die weiteren Erläuterungen werde ich jetzt nicht wiederholen, sie stehen  ja bereits im betr. Post.

Dass du solche Vorlesungen gehört haben magst, bedeutet nicht dass du sie auch verstanden hättest, ebenso wenig dass du sie selbst halten könntest.
Hättest du sie jedoch komplett verstanden, könnte ich mir das Zustandekommen deiner ursprünglichen Behauptung nicht mal annähernd erklären.
Merkwürdigerweise hast du eben bzgl. der TDP gezeigt, dass die Problematik dir nicht fremd ist. 
Eine wie von dir in den Raum gestellte Takterhöhung um 30% wäre am wahrscheinlichsten im exponetiellen Wachstumsbereich der Verlustleistung anzusiedeln.  
Ich kenne deinen Bildungsstand nicht, kann also nur von dem herleiten, was du so von dir gibst. Wenn du aber eine falsche Behauptung aufstellst, ist sie eben falsch.
Meine feste Überzeugung ist jedenfalls, dass eine höchstmögliche IPC zum Erreichen der Rechenleistung X den erforderlichen Takt reduziert 
und damit einhergehend auch eine möglichst geringe Verlustleistung (TDP) begünstigt wird. 
Trotz alledem ist die Versorgungsspannung der Ausgangspunkt, da erst durch den elektrischen Strom überhaupt Hitze entsteht. 
Daher ist der erste besonders begünstigende Faktor eine möglichst geringe  Versorgungsspannung (Vcore), welche wiederum ebenso wie die IPC architekturabhängig ist. 
Eine höchstmögliche IPC ist meiner Meinung nach an die zweite Stelle zu setzen und begünstigt effektiv die geringstmögliche TDP zum Erreichen von Rechenleistung X.


----------



## mad-onion (16. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Nene DDR4 Support ja, USB3.1 wird kommen!
> Also da ist alles, aber wie gesagt so Ausreißer bei den Lanes und SATA 6GB Schnittstellen sind angeblich auch da.
> 
> Prozessorsockel in der Ubersicht: Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Plattformen fur AMD und Intel (216)
> ...


Ja ich habe es mir gerade auch mal angeschaut, das sieht echt nicht so toll aus, wenn die Daten bzgl PCIe-Lanes zutreffen, würde sich AMD bzgl. Multi-GPU (Crossfire) ja quasi ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.. seltsam..


----------



## Gamer090 (16. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Nene DDR4 Support ja, USB3.1 wird kommen!
> Also da ist alles, aber wie gesagt so Ausreißer bei den Lanes und SATA 6GB Schnittstellen sind angeblich auch da.
> 
> Prozessorsockel in der Ubersicht: Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Plattformen fur AMD und Intel (216)
> ...



USB 3.1 gibt es bei AMD jetzt schon, Asrock hat ein Mainboard Anfang Jahres auf den Markt gebracht das so einen Anschluss hat. Und zwar das 970A G/3.1 das meines Wissens nach auch das einzige AM3+ Board ist mit diesem Anschluss.


----------



## mad-onion (16. März 2016)

ich habe mir das Board gerade mal angesehen, Typ C ist am I/O Panel zu finden..
Was mich aber stutzig mach ist der beworbene Quad Crossfire Support, es hat aber nur 2 PCIe X16 Slots verbaut... ?!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. März 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> ich habe mir das Board gerade mal angesehen, Typ C ist am I/O Panel zu finden..
> Was mich aber stutzig mach ist der beworbene Quad Crossfire Support, es hat aber nur 2 PCIe X16 Slots verbaut... ?!



4 GPU´s, verteilt auf 2 Karten, zb die kürzlich vorgestellte Radeon Pro Duo.


@T

Müsste beizeiten mal wieder aufrüsten, mal schauen ob Keller bei AMD gezaubert hat


----------



## KonterSchock (16. März 2016)

die wird der knaller, wird bestimmt meine nächste CPU.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. März 2016)

Ich hoffe es geht für AMD endlich erfolgreich weiter.
Wenn man bedenkt das ein übertakteter Gulftown mit aktuellen AMD CPUs gleich zieht bzw. gar auch mal fixer ist, möchte man fast weinen.

So langsam frag ich mich auch, war der Hammer wirklich so gut oder der P4 einfach nur so schlecht...



mad-onion schrieb:


> Mag sein dass AMD ein wenig an der Preisschraube dreht, irgendwie muss man ja mal wieder aus den roten Zahlen raus, aber dass eine AMD CPU bei gleicher Leistung mehr als ein Intel Pendant kosten soll, wäre Weltpremiere.. also es ist dennoch zu erwarten, dass die jeweilige Leistungsklasse bei AMD ein paar Euro weniger kosten wird als bei intel.



Gab es schon.  

AMD FX-959 im Test: Was bringen 5 Gigahertz Takt? [Artikel des Monats August 213]

FX 9590 für ca. 900 Dollar bzw. für 750 Euro.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (16. März 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Eine höchstmögliche IPC ist meiner Meinung nach an die zweite Stelle zu setzen und begünstigt effektiv die geringstmögliche TDP zum Erreichen von Rechenleistung X.



Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei, ich glaube wir meinen aber dasselbe. 
Nur mit einer geringen Wärmeentwicklung pro Takt, lässt sich ein hoher Takt realisieren. 
Meine Aussage bezog sich darauf, dass es nicht schlimm ist, wenn AMD mit der IPC hinterherhinkt, wenn sie dafür mit dem Stromverbrauch pro Takt besser dastehen. 
Deshalb meinte ich, dass die TDP interessant ist.  Auch kann man mit einem geringen Stromverbrauch pro Kern mehr Kerne in die CPU klatschen und so mögliche IPC schwächen ausgleichen.


----------



## Homerclon (16. März 2016)

PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei, ich glaube wir meinen aber dasselbe.
> Nur mit einer geringen Wärmeentwicklung pro Takt, lässt sich ein hoher Takt realisieren.
> Meine Aussage bezog sich darauf, dass es nicht schlimm ist, wenn AMD mit der IPC hinterherhinkt, wenn sie dafür mit dem Stromverbrauch pro Takt besser dastehen.
> Deshalb meinte ich, dass die TDP interessant ist.  Auch kann man mit einem geringen Stromverbrauch pro Kern* mehr Kerne in die CPU klatschen und so mögliche IPC schwächen ausgleichen.*


Hat man ja beim Bulldozer gesehen, wie gut das funktioniert.
In der Theorie klingt das ja toll, in der Praxis hat es an Software gemangelt die von den zusätzlichen Kernen auch nennenswert Profitierte.
In der Zwischenzeit hatte der Konkurrent die IPC bei seinen Produkten erhöht, und setzte weiterhin auf 2-4 Kerne (bei den Endverbraucher).


----------



## Eckism (16. März 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich eine Berechnung gesehen, die uns zeigt was uns erwartet, *wenn die 40% Zuwachs gegenüber Piledriver* stimmen.
> Seiner Behauptung nach kommt der Zen ganz gut weg, er berechnet die voraussichtliche Performance folgendermaßen:
> Gemessen an der Cinebenchleistung, jeweils ein Kern bei gleichem Takt, reine IPC..
> AMD:
> ...



Wenn der Zuwachs ab Piledriver gerechnet wird, sollte man als Basis (100%) auch Piledriver nehmen und nicht Excavator.


----------



## mad-onion (16. März 2016)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Hat man ja beim Bulldozer gesehen, wie gut das funktioniert.
> In der Theorie klingt das ja toll, in der Praxis hat es an Software gemangelt die von den zusätzlichen Kernen auch nennenswert Profitierte.
> In der Zwischenzeit hatte der Konkurrent die IPC bei seinen Produkten erhöht, und setzte weiterhin auf 2-4 Kerne (bei den Endverbraucher).


Stimmt, AMD hatte bereits beim Athlon64 Vorreiter-Ambitionen mit der 64Bit-Erweiterung gezeigt. Im Gegensatz zum Modulkonzept des Bulldozers jedoch sehr viel erfolgreicher.
Ich frage mich immernoch wer AMD eingeredet hatte, es sei eine gute Idee das Teil auf den Markt zu bringen..?!
Naja, bald werden wir sehen ob sie wieder das Geld der Investoren verbrennen oder endlich mal wieder was vernünftiges fabrizieren.


----------



## G3cko (16. März 2016)

Derr 5960x verbraucht keine 140Watt. 
Warum haben wohl alle Sockel 2011 CPUs eine TDP von 140Watt? Damit die Kiddies den Kühler ordentlich dimensionieren.

Mal eine keine Übersicht zum Schmunzeln.
http://ark.intel.com/de/compare/82930,81061,83359

Das der 5960x dann auch schon 2 Jahre auf dem Markt ist sollte auch nicht vergessen werden. Da wird Intel auch schon wieder was Neues gegenüberstellen.


----------



## mad-onion (16. März 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn der Zuwachs ab Piledriver gerechnet wird, sollte man als Basis (100%) auch Piledriver nehmen und nicht Excavator.



Oh tatsächlich.. Korrektur erfolgreich.. Danke für den Hinweis
Der Zuwachs bezieht sich laut AMD auf Excavator, Piledriver befindet sich in der Liste um den Zuwachs im Bezug auf das bisherige Flaggschiff den FX zu veranschaulichen.
Also, wie viel schneller als der FX sind alle anderen..


----------



## Atent123 (16. März 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Oh tatsächlich.. Korrektur erfolgreich.. Danke für den Hinweis
> Der Zuwachs bezieht sich laut AMD auf Excavator, Piledriver befindet sich in der Liste um den Zuwachs im Bezug auf das bisherige Flaggschiff den FX zu veranschaulichen.
> Also, wie viel schneller als der FX sind alle anderen..



War Excavator nicht im Durchschnitt sogar 10-15% schneller  als Steamroller ?
AMD Piledriver vs. Steamroller vs. Excavator – Leistungsvergleich der Architekturen | Planet 3DNow!

In Manchen Tests (AIDA) konnte Excavator Steamroller sogar komplett zerstören.4


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2016)

G3cko schrieb:


> Derr 5960x verbraucht keine 140Watt.



Je nach gegebenen Randbedingungen schon.
Natürlich braucht er die nicht bei "normaler" Vollast und bei guter Kühlung. Wenn du eine Anwendung fährst die 16 Threads nutzt und AVX-Befehle verwendet biste aber sehr wohl schnell bei 140W und darüber, so dass die CPU sogar den Boost drosseln muss. Gleiches passiert bei höherer Last wenn die Kühlung nur ausreichend ist und die Kerntemperatur bei rund 80°C rumeiert.

Dass der 5960X schon länger erhältlich ist und Broadwell-E bei gleicher TDP mit 10 Kernen in den Startlöchern steht stimmt natürlich. Die Preisgestaltung ist aber auch nicht unbedingt vergleichbar gegenüber ZEN, ich glaube kaum dass AMD vierstellige Beträge aufrufen kann und wird.


----------



## mad-onion (16. März 2016)

Die Hochrechnung basiert auf Cinebench und stammt nicht von mir, sondern von einem Tuber.. hier mal das Original:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpEK8rOjC6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GEChun (16. März 2016)

Coole Milchmädchenrechnung!


----------



## marvinj (16. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Du wirst sehen... Auf einmal interessiert es niemanden mehr, dass dann (sollte es wirklich so kommen) die Intels mehr verbrauchen. So geschehen schon oft bei Nvidia Karten, die dann doch deutlich mehr als die Konkurrenz (TERMI) geschluckt haben. So etwas nennt man dann Pseudo-Argument. Aber hoffen wir, dass AMD gute Produkte auch in guten Mengen für einen guten Preis verkaufen kann, dann nämlich gibt es wieder so etwas wie Wettbewerb, was vorteilhaft für den gesamten Markt ist.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Genau so etwas vermute ich auch.

Wenn es allerdings stimmt und AMD mit so einem Schiff angeschippert kommt, dann kommt dat jute Ding da auch in meinen Rechner.
Mehr Infos und schneller AMD. Wenigstens Samples zeigen


----------



## cubanrice987 (19. März 2016)

*AW: ZEN  Octacore mit 95W TDP soll im October*

Also ich würde gerne einen haben wollen. Allerdings würden mir je nachdem wie die Leitung pro Kern ausfällt ein 4 Kerner mit 8 Threads reichen. Vielleicht hat der dann ja auch nur 65Watt TDP 
Bei Intel passt mir die Politik gerade nicht so. Einen Xeon soll man gefälligst gar nicht mehr in einen Desktop bauen. Bei meinem H110 Chipsatz kann ich den Prozessor nicht untervolten, dazu müsste ich dann wahrscheinlich einen i3 6100 mit nem Z170 paaren, was natürlich richtig Sinn macht... Hoffe das AMD das wieder so macht wie bei 970 und 990FX. Der 970 konnte auch alles, ihm fehlten nur die Lanes, die ich eh nie gebraucht habe, aber einstellen konnte ich trotz dem alles was mit dem Board technisch möglich war (CPU OC, untervolten, Speicher OC)


----------



## mad-onion (19. März 2016)

Also ich muß schon ehrlich sagen, wenn Zen so performant sein wird, wie 
es die Berechnung erahnen lässt, dann kann der von mir aus 125W TDP 
haben, mir egal. Wenn er dann auch noch bezahlbar ist, dann habe ich schneller einen Zen im Case, als das Licht von der Sonne zur Erde braucht.Ich habe jetzt seit über einer Dekade meine erste Intel CPU und fühle mich dabei irgendwie seltsam. Klar, die Kiste rennt und die Temps sind mehr als in Ordnung (Idle 22°C Last max 45°C).. Aber ich mag Intel einfach nicht.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. März 2016)

Man schaukelt sich schon wieder hoch um AMD um so tiefer fallen zu lassen.AMD verspricht gar nichts im Bezug auf Intel ,also mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.Zahle auch gerne 3 Euro.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (20. März 2016)

ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Man schaukelt sich schon wieder hoch um AMD um so tiefer fallen zu lassen.AMD verspricht gar nichts im Bezug auf Intel ,also mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.Zahle auch gerne 3 Euro.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab 1,80€ pro AMD Aktie gezahlt. Jetzt stehen sie bei 2,58€. Ich hoffe, das hochgeschaukel geht noch lange weiter


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (20. März 2016)

du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das die Aktie nur 2,58 Euronen wert ist .Wenn es mit Polaris und Zen gut läuft sind wir in den goldenen 90er.(Frag mal Bei Planet3Dnow nach)


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. März 2016)

Das wäre bei mir aktuell die Vergleichsbasis, die sich bis Ende 2016/Anfang 2107 natürlich auch noch ändern kann: Geizhals --> DDR4, 2x USB 3.1 (Typ-A + Typ-C, ASM1142), M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4, 2280/2260, Rückseite) 

Beim Vergleich wäre dann entscheidend: Welchen Mehrwert hätte ich gegenüber den ~400€ bei der CPU-Leistung, der Ausstattung des Mainboards und beim Übertakten der CPU. Die Leistungsaufnahme dürfte gerade beim Zen mit 8 Kernen auch etwas höher liegen. Eine Wakü ist vorhanden und ich hätte auch mal Lust dazu, die CPU-Phasen eines Mainboards mit in die Kühlung einzubinden. Das lohnt sich bei meiner aktuellen CPU+Mainboard überhaupt nicht, dasselbe würde für die Skylake Kombination gelten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der angepeilte 5960X ist im  (PCGH-)Anwendungsindex rund doppelt so schnell wie ein FX-8370 - bei  einem GHz weniger Takt und etwa gleichem Verbrauch.
> Man müsste um einen Gleichstand zu erringen die IPC um 70-100% steigern  (wenn man die 4 GHz hält) und dabei gleichzeitig noch den Verbrauch um  30% senken.
> Wie gesagt das ist ein schöner Wunschtraum aber völlig unrealistisch.
> *
> Wenn wirklich 30 oder gar 40% IPC drin sind kann man wenigstens  (besonders in hochthreadigen Anwendungen) mit nem 8er ZEN mit 4-Kern  Haswells/Skylakes ernsthaft konkurrieren oder diese schlagen. Ich sehe  wirklich das aktuelle High-End Segment von Intel nicht in Gefahr.  Leider.*


----------



## wolflux (20. März 2016)

Das vermute ich auch, wenn Gerüchte von Haswell- E Leistungs-Vergleich  die Runde machen, kann ich schon 10% von diesem abziehen und vom Broadwell-E dann 20%.
Leider, und hoffe, dass ich nicht dann doch noch mehr enttäuscht bin.
Haswell-E 400,00€
Broadwell-E 517,00€
Der Preis von AMD entscheidet letztendlich wie so oft, vorerst unabhängig von der Plattform.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2016)

Der Vorteil bei ZEN ist ja auch, das für alle der selbe Sockel verwendet wird. Man kann also recht problemlos auf eine CPU mit mehr Kernen aufrüsten.

Eine IPC wie Haswell(-E) kommt schon hin.


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. März 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich eine Berechnung gesehen, die uns zeigt was uns erwartet, wenn die 40% Zuwachs gegenüber Excavator stimmen.
> Seiner Behauptung nach kommt der Zen ganz gut weg, er berechnet die voraussichtliche Performance folgendermaßen:
> Gemessen an der Cinebenchleistung, jeweils ein Kern bei gleichem Takt, reine IPC..
> AMD:
> ...



Anscheinend sind es sogar mehr als 40% IPC Zuwachs:

_Back when AMD announced Zen for the very first time, publicly, at its Financial Analyst Day last year, the company touted a 40% improvement in instructions per clock versus its latest high performance core Excavator. However, during last quarter’s earnings conference call President and CEO of the company Lisa Su announced that Zen is performing beyond initial expectations and that engineers have managed to achieve a greater than 40% IPC improvement._

Zudem scheinen mir die 5% füe Excravator etwas schwach bemessen.

Insgesamt könnten Broadwell und vielleicht sogar Skylake da vielleicht noch erreicht werden.

In jedem Fall wird es spannend um Zen. Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf die ersten Benchmarks und wie er sich gegenüber Intel postionieren wird. Sollte er Skylake Niveau erreichen, wird er ein wirklich interessanter Chip. Und APUs auf Zen Basis werden sowieso schon interessant, zumal wenn HBM im Spiel ist.


----------



## Korberich (22. März 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Insgesamt könnten Broadwell und vielleicht sogar Skylake da vielleicht noch erreicht werden.
> 
> In jedem Fall wird es spannend um Zen. Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf die ersten Benchmarks und wie er sich gegenüber Intel postionieren wird. Sollte er Skylake Niveau erreichen, wird er ein wirklich interessanter Chip. Und APUs auf Zen Basis werden sowieso schon interessant, zumal wenn HBM im Spiel ist.



Das wäre sicher fantastisch von AMD aber ich sage mal ganz offen: Das wird nix. Wenn sie es schaffen in Spielen zumindest wieder auf Sichtweite an Skylake heran zu kommen und durch mehr Kerne in einigen Anwendungen ggf. die Preis/Leistungskrone verliehen zu bekommen wäre das ein unglaublicher Erfolg. Ich würde es AMD sooo wünschen aber die Skepsis will nicht weichen...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. März 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Insgesamt könnten Broadwell und vielleicht sogar Skylake da vielleicht noch erreicht werden.



Broadwell hat eine bessere Datenbereitstellung was ihn Teilweise schneller macht als Skylake.
Daher würde ich sagen schneller als Broadwell reicht ^^

Und ich bete das diese Generation was wird


----------



## Watertouch (22. März 2016)

Ich steh der Sache sehr skeptisch gegenüber. AMD macht einfach zu viele Utopische Versprechungen. Z.B Bei der Fury X. Angeblich sollte die ja um einiges schneller sein als ne Titan X aber tatsächlich ist sie jetzt nur knapp schneller als die GTX 980 in Spielen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Broadwell hat eine höhere IPC als Skylake.



Nur um das Märchen mal korrekt zu beschreiben:

Broadwell hat KEINE höhere IPC als Skylake, die von Skylake ist minimal höher. Broadwell hat je nach Ausbaustufe eine weiere Cache-Stufe, die je nach Anwendungsszenario dazu führen kann dass die Recheneinheiten der CPU besser ausgelastet werden was dazu führen kann dass er Skylake in diesem Szenario schlägt, das ist korrekt.

Das liegt aber NICHT daran dass Broadwell Kerne schneller sind als Skylake (das sind sie nicht), das liegt daran dass in diesen speziellen Fällen die Datenbereitstellung sehr viel besser ist.

Wenn man die reinen Recheneinheiten und damit die IPC (nach Definition) vergleicht ist Skylake schneller.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. März 2016)

@Alk
Danke! Ist korrigiert. Hab da wohl mal was falsches aufgeschraubt!

AMD hat mit dieser Generation die Chance es gut zu machen. So schnell wie Skylake und der Sechskerner so teuer wie der I7 6700k und er ist gekauft!


----------



## iGameKudan (22. März 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur um das Märchen mal korrekt zu beschreiben:
> 
> Broadwell hat KEINE höhere IPC als Skylake, die von Skylake ist minimal höher. Broadwell hat je nach Ausbaustufe eine weiere Cache-Stufe, die je nach Anwendungsszenario dazu führen kann dass die Recheneinheiten der CPU besser ausgelastet werden was dazu führen kann dass er Skylake in diesem Szenario schlägt, das ist korrekt.
> 
> ...



Rein auf den Desktop kann man "Broadwell hat eine höhere IPC als Skylake" allerdings schon gelten lassen... Fast. 
Schließlich gibts für den Desktop nur den 5675C und 5775C, beide haben einen L4-Cache. 

Der L4-Cache hebt die IPC zwar nicht direkt (daher finde ich IPC an der Stelle falsch...), allerdings bringen diese CPUs dann in der Praxis doch die höhere Leistung.


----------



## JanJake (22. März 2016)

Ein Broadwell hat mit 4GHz durch die Bank weg mehr Leistung als ein Skylake mit 4GHz. 

Folglich -> IPC höher!

Was wäre wenn interessiert keinen. Skylake ist einfach langsamer! Daran gibt es nichts schön zu reden. Wieso man so ein Müll kauft, ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Warten wir einfach mal ab was der AMD dann kann. Vor allem frage ich mich wie die dann die Bezeichnung gestallten. 

Schön wäre es, wenn die wieder Zahlen für die Bezeichung nehmen würden und die Bezeichung "FX" nur noch für das High-End Model gelte, wie es früher der Fall war.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2016)

Genau! Vergesst die ganzen technischen Details, die versteht am Stammtisch eh keiner! Hier will man nur den Balken sehen, warum der so lang oder kurz ist ist doch schnuppe! Da sieht man ne CPU liebend gerne als Blackbox von der nur Takt und Benchmarklänge bekannt ist und pfeift drauf zu wissen was "Menge verarbeitbarer Instruktionen pro Taktzyklus" eigentlich bedeutet. Irgendwelches Halbwissen kann man halt mit weniger Aufwand rumschreien.

Das weiß auch AMD, weswegen man wo immer möglich die 40% in die Kamera hält - und die Leute freuen sich. Dass zwei CPUs die sich in der IPC stark unterscheiden am Ende (bei gleichem Takt!) gleich schnell sein können je nachdem wie die restlichen architektonischen Rahmenbedingungen aussehen (wie eben bei Broadwell gegen Skylake - letzterer hat die höhere IPC aber eine schlechtere Cacheanbindung und verliert daher gelegentlich gegen eine CPU mit weniger IPC) würde sowieso keiner verstehen. Deswegen schön Kistchen drumrum machen, die Leute setzen Praxisleistung bei gleichem Takt völlig schwachsinnig mit "IPC" gleich und die Luzi rennt. 

Stell dir mal vor man würde den Leuten erzählen, dass die IPC einer modernen CPU nicht mal konstant ist... bei manchen würde ne Welt zusammenbrechen. 

Dazu steht ein hübscher Satz in der englischen Wiki: "A simpler instruction set may lead to a higher IPC figure than an  implementation of a more complex instruction set using the same chip  technology; however, the more complex instruction set may be able to  achieve more useful work with fewer instructions."
Je nachdem wie man was programmiert kann eine höhere IPC sogar _langsamer _sein als eine niedrigere.

Aber ich weiß, das geht jetzt wirklich zu weit. Da redet man lieber direkt von "Müll". Erfordert weniger Denkarbeit.


----------



## mad-onion (22. März 2016)

@Incredible Alk:
Lol.. jetzt sei doch nicht päpstlicher als der Papst.. immerhin ist es doch schon bemerkenswert, wie viele User sich hier soweit mit Hardware und ihrer Architektur befassen, dass sie überhaupt Begriffe wie IPC,DDR und USA, SOS, 110, Tatütata.. (MfG, Mit freundlichen Grüßen) nutzen und verarbeiten. Das tiefergehende Interesse ist genauso wie eine erweiterte Lernbereitschaft überdurchschnittlich oft vorhanden. Daher sei angemerkt dass jeder Schüler immer nur so gut wie sein Lehrer werden kann.  Wer also bspw. den Begriff IPC ausschliesslich aus der PCGH Printed kennt und darin betreffende Artikel studiert hat, der wird zwangsläufig nicht auf dieses erweiterte Wissen zurückgreifen können, welches du eben preisgegeben hast. Es ist schon eine Weile her, da durfte sich jeder schlau fühlen, der "wusste" dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, an deren Rand man in die Hölle herunter fällt und sich die Sonne um uns dreht.
Sei konstruktiv, nicht destruktiv. 
Du scheinst ja fast zu glauben dass diese User beratungsresistent seien und es macht den Eindruck als ob du ihnen dies ankreiden würdest, bevor du das mit Sicherheit wissen kannst...
Wie wäre es stattdessen mit konstruktiver Kritik? Gib dieses erweiterte Wissen bei solchen "Gelegenheiten" an andere weiter und freue dich über Intressengemeinschaften, es kann nicht jeder alles wissen.
Und viele haben weder die beruflichen noch die zeitlichen, wohl aber die geistigen Voraussetzungen, auf dieses Level vorzustoßen, obwohl viele es bestimmt gern erreichen würden.
Sei doch viel lieber froh, wenn du anderern noch etwas beibringen und damit helfen kannst, anstatt genervt, dass nicht jeder ein Mikroarchitektur-Masterstudium erfolgreich absolviert hat und mit dem haushalten muss, was ihm geboten wird.
Denk mal drüber nach..


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2016)

Ich habe kein Problem damit alles mögliche wo ichs kann auch detailliert zu erklären, jeder der mich kennt (oder mal nen Blick in meinen Blog geworfen hat) weiß das - das "erweiterte Wissen weitergeben" ist bereits 3 Posts vorher passiert. 
Auch ist mir klar, dass nicht jeder alles wissen kann (ich weiß auch in den Themengebieten bei weitem nicht alles und hatte im Studium auch keine Mikroarchitekturen). Das einzige, was ich auch von Leuten ohne die von dir genannten Voraussetzungen erwarte ist zumindest mit so einem Horizont aufzuwarten, dass man nicht nur gedankenlose Pauschalaussagen von sich gibt und alles andere als Unsinn bezeichnet.
Je nachdem wie ausgeprägt dieser Standpunkt (= Horizont mit Radius Null) bei manchen Usern ist ist leider auch jeder Erklärungsversuch verschwendete Zeit. So weit ist es hier bei weitem noch nicht gewesen, da gibts viel viel härtere Kandidaten (um den üblichen billigen Autovergleich zu ziehen die Leute die mit "BMW is voll goil alda alle anderen Karren kannste schrotten" kommen). Wenn ich das Gefühl gehabt hätte dass es so schlimm ist hätte ich gar nicht geantwortet. 
Dass die Antwort zugegeben provokativ geschrieben war ist mir bewusst - das ist keinesfalls böse gemeint. Ich schätze mal das ist ne Mischung aus "jemand wachrütteln wollen" und "sich über nen Pauschalpost ärgern".

Aber all das ist ja nicht Thema des Threads. Es ging am Ende nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass man die Praxisleistung einer CPU genauso wenig nur an IPC und Taktrate festmachen kann wie man die Fahrleistungen eines Wagens nur an PS und Drehzahl festmacht. Da der Begriff "IPC" in dem Zusammenhang grade bei ZEN aber eben Marketingfähig gemacht wurde werden nun allerlei Rechnungen und Vergleiche gemutmaßt (wie im oben verlinkten YT-Video) die am Ende eigentlich gar keine Aussagekraft haben. Natürlich kann man immer gerne wild spekulieren aber egal wie mans dreht und wendet (und rechnet) - genauer als "Leistung von ZEN liegt wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen Ivy Bridge und Skylake" wirds leider erst, wenn die ersten CPUs ausgeliefert werden.


Was das Eigentliche Thema angeht wäre noch die sinnvollste Variante es nicht auf IPC sondern auf IPS zu beziehen (Instruktionen pro Sekunde, da ist die Taktrate noch mit drin). Das ist im Gegensatz zur IPC nämlich eine Normbare Größe, manchem vielleicht bekannt als Einheit "MIPS" (=Millionen IPS).
Da könnte man sagen (spontan gefunden) ein FX8150 leistet theoretische 108.890 MIPS, ein 2600K erreicht 128.300 MIPS. Mit den 40% würde man da in etwa grob auf 150.000 bis 175.000 MIPS abzielen bei ZEN.
Für die, die den Vergleich zum 5960X ziehen wollen - der steht bei 336.000 MIPS.

Alleine was die IPC/IPS angeht wäre ein 5960X also mehr als 3x so schnell wie ein FX. Dass das in der Praxis (meist) nicht der Fall ist ist bekannt... und damit auch sichtbar wie wenig man von diesen theoretischen Werten auf echte Leistung Schlüsse ziehen kann.


----------



## MaxRink (22. März 2016)

Ich hoffe ja eher auf ECC-Unterstützung im Mainstream. Ist eigentlich schon Jahre überfällig, die Mehrkosten sind praktisch kaum existent und die Vorteile sind doch relevant.

Selbst aus Sicht von MS mittlerweile 10 Jahre überfällig


----------



## iGameKudan (22. März 2016)

Wozu braucht es denn ECC im Consumer-Bereich?

Mir ist noch nie ein PC abgestürzt - zumindest, wenn ich es nicht provoziert hatte, die Hardware defekt war oder die Software dafür Schuld war.
Und eben dieses Abstürzen ist das Einzige, was für einen Endanwender schlimm ist... Einen Rechenfehler merkt man oft nicht mal, weil man als Endanwender selten entsprechend kritische Anwendungsfälle hat.


----------



## MaxRink (22. März 2016)

Zum einen bietet dir ECC eine nettes kleines Diagnosetool für Speicherfehler. 
Zum anderen werden DRAM-Zellen instabiler, je kleiner sie werden, was zum einen Bitflips wahrscheinlicher und zum anderen Sachen wie Rowhammer praktikabel macht.
Und die Kosten sind halt eigentlich ein Witz. Die Speichercontroller können es ja zu 90% schon, man spart sich nur einen 9. Chip aufm DIMM.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich steh der Sache sehr skeptisch gegenüber. AMD macht einfach zu viele Utopische Versprechungen. Z.B Bei der Fury X. Angeblich sollte die ja um einiges schneller sein als ne Titan X aber tatsächlich ist sie jetzt nur knapp schneller als die GTX 980 in Spielen.



Dann schau dir mal die DX12 Benchmarks an.



MaxRink schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja eher auf ECC-Unterstützung im Mainstream. Ist eigentlich schon Jahre überfällig, die Mehrkosten sind praktisch kaum existent und die Vorteile sind doch relevant.



Gibt es bei Intel auch schon. Zumindest beim Celeron, Pentium und i3. Wer was schnelleres braucht, muss eben zum (deutlich teureren) Xeon + Cxxx-Chipsatz greifen.


----------



## mad-onion (24. März 2016)

Naja, da sich der 2 Jahres Rythmus bei Intel nun auf 3 Jahre ausdehnt, bleibt AMD jedenfalls etwas mehr Luft um wieder aufzuschliessen.
Wie ich das meine.. steht in den User News: 
Array


----------



## flx23 (24. März 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Naja, da sich der 2 Jahres Rythmus bei Intel nun auf 3 Jahre ausdehnt, bleibt AMD jedenfalls etwas mehr Luft um wieder aufzuschliessen.
> Wie ich das meine.. steht in den User News:
> Array



würde ich aber nicht anderst machen...
1. hat Intel ne sehr gute Marktstellung, die kann man ja ausnutzen
2. kostet schnellere Forschung immer sehr viel Geld,  kann man sich ja sparen
ich würde sogar soweit gehen und immer novh ein bißchen was in der hinterhand haben,  falls der Abstand mal klein werden sollte kann man dann wieder die Führung ausbauen.  das is alles nur Strategie. 
für den Endkunden is sowas natürlich schlecht


----------



## Topper_Harley (24. März 2016)

Plan: 

Hoffen das AMD Intel endlich mal richtig fertig macht -> Warten bis Intel reagiert und Preise anpasst -> Günstigen aber Starken Intel kauffen


----------



## mad-onion (24. März 2016)

flx23 schrieb:


> würde ich aber nicht anderst machen...
> 1. hat Intel ne sehr gute Marktstellung, die kann man ja ausnutzen
> 2. kostet schnellere Forschung immer sehr viel Geld,  kann man sich ja sparen
> ich würde sogar soweit gehen und immer novh ein bißchen was in der hinterhand haben,  falls der Abstand mal klein werden sollte kann man dann wieder die Führung ausbauen.  das is alles nur Strategie.
> für den Endkunden is sowas natürlich schlecht


Wie man sich sicher vorstellen kann, wissen große Hersteller gern was der Konkurrent so vorhat, bevor er es macht. Besonders in der Halbleiterbranche ist Industriespionage ein sehr empfindliches Thema, immer wieder wundern sich Vorstände, warum der Konkurrent so handelt, als wüsste er von allem was man so geplant hat. So darf man auch sicher davon ausgehen, dass Intel schon jetzt deutlich mehr über Zen weiß als das gemeine Volk.
Diese Umstellung, also das verlangsamen der Innovationskurve könnte auch als beruhigtes zurücklehnen bewertet werden, welches man wohl kaum täte, würde man in Mitbewerbern eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz sähe.
Möglicherweise könnte das auch ein indirekter Hinweis sein, dass Intel Zen nicht fürchtet, die Frage bliebe, warum?
Das ist natürlich hoch spekulativ, aber möglich wäre es dennoch.


----------



## flx23 (24. März 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Wie man sich sicher vorstellen kann, wissen große Hersteller gern was der Konkurrent so vorhat, bevor er es macht. Besonders in der Halbleiterbranche ist Industriespionage ein sehr empfindliches Thema, immer wieder wundern sich Vorstände, warum der Konkurrent so handelt, als wüsste er von allem was man so geplant hat. So darf man auch sicher davon ausgehen, dass Intel schon jetzt deutlich mehr über Zen weiß als das gemeine Volk.
> Diese Umstellung, also das verlangsamen der Innovationskurve könnte auch als beruhigtes zurücklehnen bewertet werden, welches man wohl kaum täte, würde man in Mitbewerbern eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz sähe.
> Möglicherweise könnte das auch ein indirekter Hinweis sein, dass Intel Zen nicht fürchtet, die Frage bliebe, warum?
> Das ist natürlich hoch spekulativ, aber möglich wäre es dennoch.



Das dachte ich mir auch im ersten Moment wo ich von der Umstellung gehört habe.
Jedoch könnte es auch sein das Intel Mittlerweile wirklich an den Punkt angekommen ist wo fertigungstechnisch das "kleiner werden" sich nicht mehr so wirklich lohnt.  Denn die Chips werden ja vorallem kleiner gemacht weil man dann mehr auf einen Waver unterbekommt und somit Pro Waver mehr Geld wieder reinbekommt. 
Da aber ab dieser größer die Verluste durch das schneiden der Waver schon erheblich sein wird kann man durch das Verkleinern nicht mehr so viel sparen. 

Somit bleiben sie länger bei einer Prozessgröße, haben mehr zeit zum Forschen und können auch mehr Geld einfahren


----------



## Meroveus (24. März 2016)

G3cko schrieb:


> Derr 5960x verbraucht keine 140Watt.



Auch wenn es ein Realitätsfernes Szenario war, habe ich meine CPU schon auf 182 Watt Verbrauch bekommen. In Spielen lag das Maximum bei 110 Watt, es könnte mit einem 5960X also durchaus machbar sein die TDP zu erreichen . Vielleicht nicht @ Stock (was die meisten wahrscheinlich nicht haben), aber machbar.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. März 2016)

@Stock ist es ziemlich schwer die angegebene TDP zu erreichen… wenn man ein bisschen an der Spannung und am Takt rumspielt ist man aber schnell drüber


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2016)

@Stock geht auch, problemlos. Nur eine Anwendung starten die 16 Threads bedient und AVX-Instruktionen nutzt. Zack, 140W.
Wenn die Anwendung lächerlich viele AVX-Instruktionen nutzt (wie es Prime95 v28.7 tut) ist man auch schnell über den 140 bzw. die CPU drosselt den Turbo. Das ist aber wenig alltagsrelevant. Dennoch, auch mit echten praktischen Anwendungen kann man beim Stock 5960X die 140W gut erreichen wenn die CPU wirklich voll  genutzt wird. Beispielsweise moderne HEVC-Kodierer die AVX/FMA benutzen (in einem praxisüblichen Maß) bringen die CPU an ihr TDP-Limit.

Ich bin mit meinem OC in dem Szenario üblicherweise irgendwo zwischen 170 und 200W für die CPU. Bei 700 MHz mehr und 150mV mehr als stock.


----------

